# Signature pen kits



## Smitty37 (Jan 23, 2012)

Are any of you folks familiar with Woodwrite Ltd Signature pen kits.  There seem to be no bushings made for them and the instructions are for the Woodwrite lathe.


----------



## westof101fwy (Jan 29, 2012)

*Woodwrite Signature Style Pen Kits*

For Woodwrite Ltd signature model fountain pens - Does anybody know where to get similar style pen hardware and  also which German manufacturer supplied the nibs?

http://www.woodwriteltd.com/images/pens/3asig.jpg

Cheers,


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 29, 2012)

They seem to be very close to these:

PSI calls them their classic pens: Classic Pen Kits at Penn State Industries

Berea calls them the flat top americana pen: Berea Hardwoods Pen Kit Images

I would venture to say the nibs on the fountain pens are not made in Germany.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Too late*



westof101fwy said:


> For Woodwrite Ltd signature model fountain pens - Does anybody know where to get similar style pen hardware and also which German manufacturer supplied the nibs?
> 
> http://www.woodwriteltd.com/images/pens/3asig.jpg
> 
> Cheers,


 I just swapped a bunch of them off to people on here, I'll look but I don't think I have any complete kits left.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 29, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> They seem to be very close to these:
> 
> PSI calls them their classic pens: Classic Pen Kits at Penn State Industries
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the Signature over the weekend and agree with Don. Even the instructions look similar except for the way that Woodwrite writes them for their own lathe.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 29, 2012)

*nibs*

The nibs say iridium point Germany.  But no identifying name.  I seem to have read something about points marked like this not actually being made in Germany.  The kits themselves are gold titanium and eithe black enamel or black chrome with some plastic.  Woodwrite's instructions are for their own lathe.

They (woodwrite ltd) seem to have dropped out of sight about a year and a half or so ago with no one seeming to know what happened to them.


----------



## watchman7 (Jan 30, 2012)

They are most likely the same as the Berea. Most Woodwrite pen kits were from Berea. They had the exclusive on the double twist Executive, which was a pretty nice kit. You can probably get the correct bushings by matching up the Woodwrite pen kit with the Berea kit. 

I made some of the Woodwrite Continental pens a year or so ago and used the Berea 3B bushing set.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Could be*

I don't know if they are Berea or not but they were made in Taiwan....Woodwrite LTD also has some relationship with PSI so they could possibly be theirs too.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jan 31, 2012)

i got the pen kits in yesterday i am going to try these hopefully sat after i get my taxes done. it is going to be a chore but i think i have figured it out will post pics when i get done and hopefully have Smitty's pen on its way to him first of next week or at least by next weekend.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Instructions*



penmaker1967 said:


> i got the pen kits in yesterday i am going to try these hopefully sat after i get my taxes done. it is going to be a chore but i think i have figured it out will post pics when i get done and hopefully have Smitty's pen on its way to him first of next week or at least by next weekend.


 The woodwrite website is still up and you can get their instructions there which will help in getting the parts all in the right place...
www.woodwriteltd.com


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 2, 2012)

I got my pen kits yesterday. 

I've also ordered some bushings from Berea, so am waiting on those. 

The Signature looks to be the Berea Streamline American.

Here's a link to the instructions.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/kits/pdf/StrmlineAmerSCRBFP.pdf

Link to the component set.
Streamline American™ - Screw Cap - Roller Ball Titanium Gold Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods


----------



## penmaker1967 (Feb 2, 2012)

i went through my bushing sets last night and the set that i use to the psi twist pen  works well well with it i am going to asherbro supply tommorrow and get the drill bit that i need for it.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea, I actully bought all of WC's Strwamlines recently when they switched Vendors.  I have done a few of them and have the bushings and such already if they are the same.  WC's instructions are the method where you cut the tenon after.  I placed some Red LocTite in one the tube before pressing it becasue I had an issue w/ them coming off w/ little force.

Heres WC's instructions for it.  I am not 100% sure they are the same but will verify when mine get in.  Likely today.

http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77C69.pdf


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have penn state bushings and they are not the same. I found the tubes are not the same as PSI. I used a micrometer and corian and made my bushings... we will see how they do next week.


----------



## paramount Pen (Feb 3, 2012)

I used 3/8 drill and what I think was polaris bushings. they were perfect for the cap and I had to use veneer calipers on the barrel.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Feb 4, 2012)

my psi bushing are working very well have about half of it done


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Nice one*

I just received the first completed pen today.  It was from Frank Wright a.k.a. MrWright and is a proud addition to my collection.  I will post a picture soon.  As an added bonus he used a novel packing material - English walnuts, which are also much appreciated (I love nuts - probably think of them as kin) and really delicious.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Feb 4, 2012)

*have kits*

just got my kits  Thursday. have glanced at them but not involved yet. will get on them next week. they look familiar to me. we will see what i can do with them. thanks smitty.


----------



## ttpenman (Feb 4, 2012)

I seem to remember buying some of these a few (many) years ago.  The instructions told about having to modify the bushings and at the time I didn't mess with them.  Today I don't think it would be any problem to turn them without bushings or make bushings, maybe I'll have to dig them out.  Back then (ancient times, the 90's) I made Parker style screw cap rollerballs almost exclusively.  Back then it was either Parker, Euro, cigar or slimlines to chose from, not like today.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Started on my kits today and after doing some measuring I found the bottom section is .444/.446 and Diva bushings are .444.  For the cap section .491/.495 and Majestic Squire's are .495. Hope this helps anyone looking for bushings.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok Used the bushings and they worked great. Didn't trust them and still used the micrometer.... 

I know they turned out good - wife tried to claim one and she is a tough critic.

Be in the mail this week.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Hmmmm....*



Powerstroke 7.3 said:


> Ok Used the bushings and they worked great. Didn't trust them and still used the micrometer....
> 
> I know they turned out good - wife tried to claim one and she is a tough critic.
> 
> Be in the mail this week.


 Well you only need to send one to me so you can give her one and maybe she'll bake you a nice pie or something.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Powerstroke 7.3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Used the bushings and they worked great. Didn't trust them and still used the micrometer....
> ...


 

That's funny - right now she is baking chocolate cupcakes and topping them with choc frosting - if she serves them with vanilla ice-cream I might let her have one....lol


----------

